# Sony SW SSB Radio



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

Would any R/O, ex R/O, or any other member of SN have an unwanted, unused, even broken Sony SW SSB receiver model 
icf-sw100 that I could purchase. I need the ribbon cable from the main body to the flip-up lid to repair mine. Sony and Sony Service Agents advise me that this model is no longer in production and the ribbon cable is unavailable. If anyone has one they would be willing to send me please send me a PM detailing the cost, post & package (to Ireland) etc. so I could arrange payment. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in anticipation,
Denis


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

djmorton said:


> Would any R/O, ex R/O, or any other member of SN have an unwanted, unused, even broken Sony SW SSB receiver model
> icf-sw100 that I could purchase. I need the ribbon cable from the main body to the flip-up lid to repair mine. Sony and Sony Service Agents advise me that this model is no longer in production and the ribbon cable is unavailable. If anyone has one they would be willing to send me please send me a PM detailing the cost, post & package (to Ireland) etc. so I could arrange payment. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in anticipation,
> Denis


Sorry to hear that... this model was flawed until a slight redesign in the hinge (yours is visibly an early version). I had an early version (mid 1990's?) that died, and I dumped it. I bought a replacement a few years ago on ebay of the newer design.

There were certainly some web pages devoted to the ribbon/hinge problem with repair instructions... although you may have seen these? You do see some of the earlier versions on ebay as spares and/or repair. You can buy fully working SW100's on ebay, but they are not cheap and make very sure that you buy the newer design...I see 3 on ebay at the moment, all appear to be of the newer hinge design.

cheers,
Andy


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

After a bit of digging, Sony released a fix kit (with ribbon cable), and these can still be found from specialist Sony parts dealers...the item # is 
X-3372-340-1

http://www.donberg.co.uk/descript/x/x33723401.htm 
who are, believe it not, in Ranafast (Letterkenny) Co. Donegal 

There's an extensive 8 video tutorial of how to do the repair on youtube, starting here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SO43oLJ4DQ


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Crikey! If that isn't service by our esteemed staff, what is?

Well done Andy!(Applause)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

An example that the commercial world might like to (be embarassed to) emulate.


----------



## djmorton (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Andy,
Many thanks for your very helpful reply. Hope this will help me repair mine as it's a lovely receiver. (Got a new icf-sw7600GR to keep me going).
As Coastie says "what a service".
Thanks again.
Regards


----------

